# a minimum 24" radius is recommended for operation.



## ausmodeler (Sep 24, 2017)

When they say a minimum 24" radius is recommended for operation, is that usually because the train car is too long? By minimum 24" radius that mean that 22" is not acceptable?


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

ausmodeler said:


> When they say a minimum 24" radius is recommended for operation, is that usually because the train car is too long? By minimum 24" radius that mean that 22" is not acceptable?


Usually, they are the recommendations for the minimum radii track. It is possible to run them on shorter radii track but not too much. Which car are you referring to? Is there link on that car?


----------



## ausmodeler (Sep 24, 2017)

It's an Amtrak car and it says a minimum of 24" curve so I guess I should stick to that. I am using the Trix C track and I can't find that they may curve of 24" or their equivalent in mm.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

I have several Amtrak cars. They go on my layout as test. The minimum radii is 22" and it is fine. However, my layout is not completed yet as it is still a work in progress.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The problem with trying to run long passenger or
freight cars on a tight radii is that the car ends will
jut out away from the track, some body mount couplers
will then pull the cars off the track.

In addition you have to allow for inside the curve
clearance as the car body will strike anything too
close to the curve.

And, they just plain don't look right.

The problem with using the Trix C track is the
limited availability of track sections in a radius
you want.

Most of us prefer using Flex track. It lets you determine
what radius you want. It bends to your
design. It also, unlike the rails on roadbed systems,
is compatible with track
accessories such as turnouts and crossings made by
various producers. You can easily mount it on either
foam or cork road beds available from hobby shops.

Don


----------

